# Spindle steady rest



## arjudy (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is a steady rest that I made over the last couple of days. I plan on using it when making pepper/salt mills. I combined ideas from several plans that I was able to find.


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow! That looks great! Are those rollerblade wheels?


----------



## arjudy (Oct 8, 2009)

Rollerblade 72mm wheels.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 8, 2009)

Alan that is a great piece of work.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice Alan.  

Is that a wood cover on the wall outlet?


----------



## arjudy (Oct 8, 2009)

Keith, the outlet covers are polished metal. I think what you are seeing is due to the camera flash.


----------



## joeatact (Oct 9, 2009)

Great Workmenship!


----------



## leehljp (Oct 9, 2009)

That does look great! Need to add that to my lathe!


----------

